

Introduction to MCollective slides - ibotty
http://www.slideshare.net/PuppetLabs/mcollectiveintroductionsf

======
ibotty
[http://www.devco.net/archives/2013/06/14/introduction-to-
mco...](http://www.devco.net/archives/2013/06/14/introduction-to-mcollective-
deck.php) announces the slide deck.

